# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ( للمشاركة ) الجامع فى الأخطاء العلمية و النصية بالكتب و الطبعات و أعمال التحقيق و ..

## الإسلامى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
==============
مشروع الجامع فى الأخطاء العلمية و النصية بالكتب و الطبعات و أعمال التحقيق
و إجتهادات العلماء و المصنفين
 و ما إلى ذلك

الحمدلله و هو الموفق و المستعان
وبعد 
فى خِضَم البحث عن أدلة تثبت جودة طبعة او كتاب ما
او سوء طبعة او كتاب ما , او المفاضلة بينها 
و ذلك من أجل مقال بمكتبة المجلس من أجل المساعدة على تطوير كتب الشاملة ...
وجدت فى تلك الرحلة الكثير من المقالات على الشبكة تحذر من
 العديد و العديد من الكتب او من تحقيق لمحقق ما او طبعة ما ...

و الكثير من تلك التحذيرات لا علاقة لها بكتب موجودة بالشاملة بل بكتب أخرى 

لذا رأيت ألا أقحم تلك التحذيرات فى المقال المذكور بمكتبة المجلس
و أن أفرد موضوعاً مستقلاً هاهنا ليكون جمعاً و استكمالا للمواضيع
 و المقالات الأخرى التى تسعى للتحذير من تلك الطبعات او الكتب 
او اعمال التحقيق كثيرة الأخطاء  او الأخطاء فى اجتهادات العلماء
القدامى و المعاصرين فى المسائل العلمية ولعلكم تعلمون خطورة ما تحته خط

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و تلك الفكرة قديمة طرحت من قبل بذلك المقال التالى و ما شابهه :
*الملاحظات العلمية على الكتب و المؤلفين و المحققين  * 
لذا أرجو اتخاذه نموذجاً و مثالاً , و الإستفادة منه أيما استفادة 
 و من كان ممن هنا عضواً بملتقى الحديث فليدعوهم هناك لاستكماله ,, فلقد أقلوا المشاركة فيه 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و هذاالمشروع يعد استكمالاً للجهد المبذول فى مشروع :
 *الجامع لأصح الطبعات و أفضل التحقيقات العلمية حالياً ( للمشاركة )  * 
و هنا بالمجلس :
* للمشاركة : مشروع الجامع لأصح الطبعات و أفضل التحقيقات و الإستدراكات العلمية* 

حيث أن المشروع المذكور يحاول جمع الأصح 
و هاهنا نحاول جمع الأخطاء للتحذير منها و تصحيحها... فنصل بهذا الى الإمتياز المأمول فى هذا الشأن 
ان شاء الله 
و ارجو من سائر الإخوة التعاون فى ذلك الشأن الجليل بإضافة ما لديهم
و الله الموفق ..  ولى عودة ان شاء الله ...و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## الإسلامى

نقد تحقيقات بشار عواد معروف و الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط  ( و هما مؤلفا كتاب *تحرير تقريب التهذيب*) 
 و ذلك فى نقدهم للرواة توثيقاً و تضعيفاً بالكتاب المذكور :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...10&postcount=6

و المشاركة اعلاه من هذا المقال , و به نقد لهذا الكتاب , و أيضاً ذكر لبعض فوائد الكتاب المذكور تلميحاً :
*ما رأيكم في كتاب " تحرير تقريب التهذيب " ؟*

----------


## الإسلامى

*من مقال للشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس : الكلام على طبعات صحيح مسلم القديمة و الحديثة*

و فيه تكلم الشيخ على :
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على التحقيقات و الطبعات السيئة له* و عيوبها*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أفضل نسخ صحيح مسلم 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و أفضل طبعاته و تحقيقاته , خصوصاً الحديثة

----------


## الإسلامى

و على هذا الرابط انتقاد لبعض طبعات البخاري مثل ط. مصطفى الحلبي 
و دار إحياء التراث المصورة من ط . الحلبي 
كما قال الشيخ السديس  :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2500

----------


## الإسلامى

تعليقات  هامة :
*إستفسارات حديثية على كتاب : ( القول الأحمد بصحة الراوية المختصرة لحديث أم معبد )*
لعل الشيخ الأخ ( الدارقطني ) - ان كان هو حقاً نفسه مؤلف الكتاب - أن يرد على تلك التعليقات
و أظنه عضو معنا هنا بالمجلس

----------


## الإسلامى

وهذا الموضوع الرائع :

*تذكير الأنام بما صُنِّف في تعقب الأوهام...متجدد بإذن الله،،*

او هذا :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=51486

----------


## الإسلامى

* سقط بعض صفحة من كتاب النسخ في القرآن للدكتور مصطفى زيد ط . اليسر
*

----------


## الإسلامى

كتب دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت ونصيحتي لكم

----------


## الإسلامى

*المطبوع من " سير أعلام النبلاء " ( طبعة الرسالة ) ناقص مجلدين من الأصل، فهل طُبِعا ؟  *

----------


## الإسلامى

*و هذا هام جداً :
**المؤلفات المفردة في سد النقص، وإكمال السقط....جمعًا وتعريفًا*

----------


## الإسلامى

> *المطبوع من " سير أعلام النبلاء " ( طبعة الرسالة ) ناقص مجلدين من الأصل، فهل طُبِعا ؟  *


 *و التالى أيضاً لو صح لطعن بعدالة تلك المؤسسة ( الرسالة ) :
* * حقائق* *حول طبعة الرسالة العالمية لميزان الاعتدال *

----------


## الإسلامى

*تعقبات على تحقيق كتاب المغني لابن قدامة (الحلقة الأولى)*
 و المقصود الذى بتحقيق :
الدكتور عبد الله عبد المحسن التركي 
والدكتور عبد الفتاح محمد الحلو،

----------


## الإسلامى

هل من مزيد؟

----------


## الإسلامى

هل منكم من لديه أى معلومات يثرى بها هذا الشأن أو الفن  , و يشارك ؟

----------


## الإسلامى

أخطاء وسقطات ببعض طبعات سنن أبى داود 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79268

و من ذلك : سقطات فى طبعة عوامة  كما بالمشاركة التالية :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...2&postcount=17

و يضاف له المقال التالى :
*تحريفٌ فاحش في المطبوع من سنن أبي داود*
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=14733

----------


## الإسلامى

*تصحيح أحد الروابط بالمشاركة الأولى :

الجامع لأصح الطبعات و أفضل التحقيقات العلمية حالياً ( للمشاركة ) ( بملتقى الحديث )
*

----------


## الإسلامى

تصحيف في طبعَتَي الرسالة وعوامة وأغلب طبعات سنن أبي داود
و نجد نفس التصحيف بطبعة الهند و غيرها لتحفة الأشراف متأثرة بذلك




> وقع هذا التصحيف في جميع ما وقفت عليه من طبعات سنن أبي داود،
>  بما في ذلك  طبعات الرسالة ، وعوامة ، فمن كانت عنده طبعات على الصواب، فليذكرني بذلك:
> 6- باب.
> 1732- حَدَّثنا مُسَدَّدٌ، حَدَّثنا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ، مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ  خَازِمٍ (1)، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ مِهْرَانَ أَبِي  صَفْوَانَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلى الله  عَلَيهِ وَسَلمَ: مَنْ أَرَادَ الْحَجَّ فَلْيَتَعَجَّلْ  .
> _حاشية__________
> (1) تصحف في طبعَتَيِ الرسالة، ودار القبلة إلى: "مُحَمد بن خازم، عن  الأَعمَش، عن الحَسَن بن عَمْرو"، والصَّوَاب حذف "عن الأَعمَش".
> 
> - قال أبو الحسن بن القطان: فإن أبا داود ساقه هكذا:
>  حدثنا مُسَدَّد، حدثنا  أبو معاوية، محمد بن خازم، عن الحسن بن عَمْرو، عن مهران أبي صفوان، عن  ابن عباس.
> ...


الإقتباس من المشاركة التالية و الموضوع التالى :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=65975

----------


## الإسلامى

* تنبيه على خطأ عجيب في كتاب تراجم شيوخ الطبراني !!*

----------


## الإسلامى

يوجد إتجاهان حول خطأ فى سند حديث ما رواه أحمد و غيره وهو فى المسند الجامع :
الرأى الذى يذكر أن نص السند به*  إسرائيل عن يونس عن إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الأَعْلَى :
*http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...1&postcount=13

و الرأى الثانى به أدلة على أنه : إسرائيل بن يونس عن إبراهيم 
و هذا رابط يدعو للمفاضلة بيت التوجهين و به عرض منسق للرأى الثانى :

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...5&postcount=57

نرجو الإفادة 
و مبدئياً أرى والله أعلم أن أدلة الرأى الثانى أقوى

----------


## الإسلامى

هل منكم من لديه أى معلومات يثرى بها هذا الشأن أو الفن  , و يشارك ؟

----------


## الإسلامى

*تنبيهات وتصويبات لما في كتب التفسير من الأخطاء والتصحيفات*
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/tafsir14122/

http://www.tafsir.net/vb/tafsir34279/

----------


## الإسلامى

نقد لكل طبعات تفسير ابن كثير الحالية :
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/195506-post3.html

----------


## الإسلامى

*نموذج من أخطاء " المقلدين " وأخطاء كتب التراث : الشيخ علاء سعيد يصحح أخطاء :*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MkRuEECq2k

----------


## الإسلامى

لما لا يشارك أحد ؟ لما تتوقف مثل هذه المشاريع ولا تكتمل ؟!

----------


## أبو_جندل

اليوم قرأت تعليقا لعبد الحسين الفتلي محقق كتاب الأصول لابن السراج، يشرح فيه معنى العيوق والدبران والسماك. فعكس المعنى، وأظن ذلك أتاه من عدم تدبره في نص الكتاب، حيث قال سيبويه: ((فإن قال قائل: أيقال لكل شيء صار خلف شيء دبران، ولكل شيء عاق عن شيء عيوق، ولكل شيء سمك وارتفع سماك، فإنك قائل له: لا، ولكن هذا بمنزلة العدل والعديل. والعديل: ما عادلك من الناس، والعدل لا يكون إلا للمتاع، ولكنهم فرقوا بين البناءين ليفصلوا بين المتاع وغيره)). فكأنه قرأ ما لونته بالحمرة، واستعجل فلم يتأمل كامل النص.
وقد قرأت في المنتدى أن الأصول قد حقق تحقيقا جديدا.

----------


## الإسلامى

> اليوم قرأت تعليقا لعبد الحسين الفتلي محقق كتاب الأصول لابن السراج، يشرح فيه معنى العيوق والدبران والسماك. فعكس المعنى، وأظن ذلك أتاه من عدم تدبره في نص الكتاب، حيث قال سيبويه: ((فإن قال قائل: أيقال لكل شيء صار خلف شيء دبران، ولكل شيء عاق عن شيء عيوق، ولكل شيء سمك وارتفع سماك، فإنك قائل له: لا، ولكن هذا بمنزلة العدل والعديل. والعديل: ما عادلك من الناس، والعدل لا يكون إلا للمتاع، ولكنهم فرقوا بين البناءين ليفصلوا بين المتاع وغيره)). فكأنه قرأ ما لونته بالحمرة، واستعجل فلم يتأمل كامل النص.
> وقد قرأت في المنتدى أن الأصول قد حقق تحقيقا جديدا.


بارك الله فيكم 
ارجو من بقية الاخوة الاستمرار في الادلاء بدلوهم

----------

